# Monster Bonita



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I learned two things yesterday: 1) my new Trident 13 doesn't turn towards a fish on while trolling like my old Pelican - because the Trident hull tracks so well therefore I got towed backwards by a monster Bonita I caught. 2) the rod pod storage is a great feature - launched into the surf yesterday evening without any trouble and my rods safely secure inside the hatch. I would have been stuck on the beach watching the surf with the Pelican.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you are loving your upgrade.
Where's the bobo pic?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Released him yak-side. Maybe next year I can get a GoPro.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

If the fish is running straight backwards, point your rod tip perpendicular to the boat and the fish will help turn the kayak along with you using your core muscles.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I was trying to do just that but the combination of the waves (running 2-4 feet) and the tracking of the Trident made it alot harder to turn to the fish than I was expecting.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hi Tom, glad you like the Trident. I have one too now. I put the rudder on there and it helps turn you when fighting a fish. Something to think about for the future.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Mike! Yep, adding the rudder is on my Christmas List.


----------

